# [smartctl] disque HS ?

## xaviermiller

Hello,

Le système ne répond pas... et smartctl me semble donner des erreurs.

Est-ce le cas ? Faut-il remplacer le disque ?

```
smartctl 6.3 2014-07-26 r3976 [x86_64-linux-3.14.43-std453-amd64] (local build)

Copyright (C) 2002-14, Bruce Allen, Christian Franke, www.smartmontools.org

=== START OF INFORMATION SECTION ===

Model Family:     HGST Travelstar 7K1000

Device Model:     HGST HTS721010A9E630

Serial Number:    JG40006EG4PT5C

LU WWN Device Id: 5 000cca 6a6c2233e

Firmware Version: JB0OA3B0

User Capacity:    1,000,204,886,016 bytes [1.00 TB]

Sector Sizes:     512 bytes logical, 4096 bytes physical

Rotation Rate:    7200 rpm

Form Factor:      2.5 inches

Device is:        In smartctl database [for details use: -P show]

ATA Version is:   ATA8-ACS T13/1699-D revision 6

SATA Version is:  SATA 2.6, 6.0 Gb/s (current: 3.0 Gb/s)

Local Time is:    Sun Jun  7 23:00:39 2015 UTC

SMART support is: Available - device has SMART capability.

SMART support is: Enabled

=== START OF READ SMART DATA SECTION ===

SMART overall-health self-assessment test result: PASSED

General SMART Values:

Offline data collection status:  (0x00)   Offline data collection activity

               was never started.

               Auto Offline Data Collection: Disabled.

Self-test execution status:      (   0)   The previous self-test routine completed

               without error or no self-test has ever 

               been run.

Total time to complete Offline 

data collection:       (   45) seconds.

Offline data collection

capabilities:           (0x5b) SMART execute Offline immediate.

               Auto Offline data collection on/off support.

               Suspend Offline collection upon new

               command.

               Offline surface scan supported.

               Self-test supported.

               No Conveyance Self-test supported.

               Selective Self-test supported.

SMART capabilities:            (0x0003)   Saves SMART data before entering

               power-saving mode.

               Supports SMART auto save timer.

Error logging capability:        (0x01)   Error logging supported.

               General Purpose Logging supported.

Short self-test routine 

recommended polling time:     (   2) minutes.

Extended self-test routine

recommended polling time:     ( 173) minutes.

SCT capabilities:           (0x003d)   SCT Status supported.

               SCT Error Recovery Control supported.

               SCT Feature Control supported.

               SCT Data Table supported.

SMART Attributes Data Structure revision number: 16

Vendor Specific SMART Attributes with Thresholds:

ID# ATTRIBUTE_NAME          FLAG     VALUE WORST THRESH TYPE      UPDATED  WHEN_FAILED RAW_VALUE

  1 Raw_Read_Error_Rate     0x000b   084   084   062    Pre-fail  Always       -       2818361

  2 Throughput_Performance  0x0005   100   100   040    Pre-fail  Offline      -       0

  3 Spin_Up_Time            0x0007   181   181   033    Pre-fail  Always       -       2

  4 Start_Stop_Count        0x0012   099   099   000    Old_age   Always       -       1784

  5 Reallocated_Sector_Ct   0x0033   100   100   005    Pre-fail  Always       -       0

  7 Seek_Error_Rate         0x000b   100   100   067    Pre-fail  Always       -       0

  8 Seek_Time_Performance   0x0005   100   100   040    Pre-fail  Offline      -       0

  9 Power_On_Hours          0x0012   091   091   000    Old_age   Always       -       4165

 10 Spin_Retry_Count        0x0013   100   100   060    Pre-fail  Always       -       0

 12 Power_Cycle_Count       0x0032   099   099   000    Old_age   Always       -       1766

191 G-Sense_Error_Rate      0x000a   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

192 Power-Off_Retract_Count 0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       1584070698

193 Load_Cycle_Count        0x0012   083   083   000    Old_age   Always       -       170202

194 Temperature_Celsius     0x0002   222   222   000    Old_age   Always       -       27 (Min/Max 12/43)

196 Reallocated_Event_Count 0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       1

197 Current_Pending_Sector  0x0022   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       152

198 Offline_Uncorrectable   0x0008   100   100   000    Old_age   Offline      -       0

199 UDMA_CRC_Error_Count    0x000a   200   200   000    Old_age   Always       -       9

223 Load_Retry_Count        0x000a   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

SMART Error Log Version: 1

ATA Error Count: 1592 (device log contains only the most recent five errors)

   CR = Command Register [HEX]

   FR = Features Register [HEX]

   SC = Sector Count Register [HEX]

   SN = Sector Number Register [HEX]

   CL = Cylinder Low Register [HEX]

   CH = Cylinder High Register [HEX]

   DH = Device/Head Register [HEX]

   DC = Device Command Register [HEX]

   ER = Error register [HEX]

   ST = Status register [HEX]

Powered_Up_Time is measured from power on, and printed as

DDd+hh:mm:SS.sss where DD=days, hh=hours, mm=minutes,

SS=sec, and sss=millisec. It "wraps" after 49.710 days.

Error 1592 occurred at disk power-on lifetime: 4165 hours (173 days + 13 hours)

  When the command that caused the error occurred, the device was active or idle.

  After command completion occurred, registers were:

  ER ST SC SN CL CH DH

  -- -- -- -- -- -- --

  40 51 08 20 41 65 00  Error: WP at LBA = 0x00654120 = 6635808

  Commands leading to the command that caused the error were:

  CR FR SC SN CL CH DH DC   Powered_Up_Time  Command/Feature_Name

  -- -- -- -- -- -- -- --  ----------------  --------------------

  61 08 a8 08 7c 64 40 00      00:58:52.229  WRITE FPDMA QUEUED

  61 08 a0 28 3f 5e 40 00      00:58:52.229  WRITE FPDMA QUEUED

  61 08 98 c0 79 64 40 00      00:58:52.229  WRITE FPDMA QUEUED

  61 08 90 b0 b8 5f 40 00      00:58:52.229  WRITE FPDMA QUEUED

  61 08 88 40 6f 64 40 00      00:58:52.228  WRITE FPDMA QUEUED

Error 1591 occurred at disk power-on lifetime: 4165 hours (173 days + 13 hours)

  When the command that caused the error occurred, the device was active or idle.

  After command completion occurred, registers were:

  ER ST SC SN CL CH DH

  -- -- -- -- -- -- --

  40 51 08 20 41 65 00  Error: WP at LBA = 0x00654120 = 6635808

  Commands leading to the command that caused the error were:

  CR FR SC SN CL CH DH DC   Powered_Up_Time  Command/Feature_Name

  -- -- -- -- -- -- -- --  ----------------  --------------------

  61 08 30 20 3f 5e 40 00      00:58:48.995  WRITE FPDMA QUEUED

  61 08 28 28 c4 04 40 00      00:58:48.994  WRITE FPDMA QUEUED

  61 08 30 f8 35 63 40 00      00:58:48.994  WRITE FPDMA QUEUED

  61 08 28 28 42 03 40 00      00:58:48.994  WRITE FPDMA QUEUED

  61 08 30 c0 3f 03 40 00      00:58:48.993  WRITE FPDMA QUEUED

Error 1590 occurred at disk power-on lifetime: 4165 hours (173 days + 13 hours)

  When the command that caused the error occurred, the device was active or idle.

  After command completion occurred, registers were:

  ER ST SC SN CL CH DH

  -- -- -- -- -- -- --

  40 51 08 20 41 65 00  Error: WP at LBA = 0x00654120 = 6635808

  Commands leading to the command that caused the error were:

  CR FR SC SN CL CH DH DC   Powered_Up_Time  Command/Feature_Name

  -- -- -- -- -- -- -- --  ----------------  --------------------

  61 08 98 e8 6b 64 40 00      00:58:45.756  WRITE FPDMA QUEUED

  61 3d b0 a9 3d 18 40 00      00:58:45.756  WRITE FPDMA QUEUED

  61 20 88 78 b5 33 40 00      00:58:45.756  WRITE FPDMA QUEUED

  61 08 80 20 3f 5e 40 00      00:58:45.755  WRITE FPDMA QUEUED

  61 08 a8 20 ee ab 40 00      00:58:45.755  WRITE FPDMA QUEUED

Error 1589 occurred at disk power-on lifetime: 4165 hours (173 days + 13 hours)

  When the command that caused the error occurred, the device was active or idle.

  After command completion occurred, registers were:

  ER ST SC SN CL CH DH

  -- -- -- -- -- -- --

  40 51 08 20 41 65 00  Error: WP at LBA = 0x00654120 = 6635808

  Commands leading to the command that caused the error were:

  CR FR SC SN CL CH DH DC   Powered_Up_Time  Command/Feature_Name

  -- -- -- -- -- -- -- --  ----------------  --------------------

  61 08 a0 28 3f 5e 40 00      00:58:42.483  WRITE FPDMA QUEUED

  61 08 98 b0 b2 74 40 00      00:58:42.483  WRITE FPDMA QUEUED

  61 08 90 60 6f 11 40 00      00:58:42.482  WRITE FPDMA QUEUED

  61 08 88 c8 ca 04 40 00      00:58:42.482  WRITE FPDMA QUEUED

  61 20 c0 f8 b4 33 40 00      00:58:42.482  WRITE FPDMA QUEUED

Error 1588 occurred at disk power-on lifetime: 4165 hours (173 days + 13 hours)

  When the command that caused the error occurred, the device was active or idle.

  After command completion occurred, registers were:

  ER ST SC SN CL CH DH

  -- -- -- -- -- -- --

  40 51 08 20 41 65 00  Error: WP at LBA = 0x00654120 = 6635808

  Commands leading to the command that caused the error were:

  CR FR SC SN CL CH DH DC   Powered_Up_Time  Command/Feature_Name

  -- -- -- -- -- -- -- --  ----------------  --------------------

  61 08 38 c0 01 3b 40 00      00:58:39.231  WRITE FPDMA QUEUED

  61 08 90 a8 ec 11 40 00      00:58:39.231  WRITE FPDMA QUEUED

  61 08 20 b0 02 0a 40 00      00:58:39.231  WRITE FPDMA QUEUED

  61 08 18 b8 d5 93 40 00      00:58:39.230  WRITE FPDMA QUEUED

  61 08 10 18 18 04 40 00      00:58:39.230  WRITE FPDMA QUEUED

SMART Self-test log structure revision number 1

Num  Test_Description    Status                  Remaining  LifeTime(hours)  LBA_of_first_error

# 1  Short offline       Completed: read failure       50%      4165         369872

SMART Selective self-test log data structure revision number 1

 SPAN  MIN_LBA  MAX_LBA  CURRENT_TEST_STATUS

    1        0        0  Not_testing

    2        0        0  Not_testing

    3        0        0  Not_testing

    4        0        0  Not_testing

    5        0        0  Not_testing

Selective self-test flags (0x0):

  After scanning selected spans, do NOT read-scan remainder of disk.

If Selective self-test is pending on power-up, resume after 0 minute delay.
```

----------

## xaviermiller

Ce disque a moins de 2 ans ; puis-je faire appliquer la garantie européenne, l'ayant acheté dans un magasin en Europe ?

----------

## xaviermiller

Voici ce qu'on voit dans dmesg:

```
Jun  8 10:33:04 sysresccd kernel: ata1.00: configured for UDMA/133

Jun  8 10:33:04 sysresccd kernel: sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Unhandled sense code

Jun  8 10:33:04 sysresccd kernel: sd 0:0:0:0: [sda]

Jun  8 10:33:04 sysresccd kernel: Result: hostbyte=DID_OK driverbyte=DRIVER_SENSE

Jun  8 10:33:04 sysresccd kernel: sd 0:0:0:0: [sda]

Jun  8 10:33:04 sysresccd kernel: Sense Key : Medium Error [current] [descriptor]

Jun  8 10:33:04 sysresccd kernel: Descriptor sense data with sense descriptors (in hex):

Jun  8 10:33:04 sysresccd kernel:         72 03 11 04 00 00 00 0c 00 0a 80 00 00 00 00 00

Jun  8 10:33:04 sysresccd kernel:         00 2d 30 00

Jun  8 10:33:04 sysresccd kernel: sd 0:0:0:0: [sda]

Jun  8 10:33:04 sysresccd kernel: Add. Sense: Unrecovered read error - auto reallocate failed

Jun  8 10:33:04 sysresccd kernel: sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] CDB:

Jun  8 10:33:04 sysresccd kernel: Read(10): 28 00 00 2d 30 00 00 00 08 00

Jun  8 10:33:04 sysresccd kernel: end_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 2961408

Jun  8 10:33:04 sysresccd kernel: Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 344320

Jun  8 10:33:04 sysresccd kernel: ata1: EH complete

```

----------

## boozo

'alute

je ne suis très loin d'être un expert et je ne sais pas si le(s) service(s) qui tourne(nt) dessus ou les données son critiques mais, de prime abord, je tenterai de réallouer les badblocks et voir ensuite quoi décider car on trouve de tout comme infos et ressentis sur les données smart et sans nécessaire fiabilité/reproductibilité (*) à ce que j'ai lu ou expérimenté ici pas le passé ; sauf à dire et entendre toujours "c'est pas bon signe... donc de toute façon les BP disent : on prends zéro risque ; on remplace".

A voir le sentiment des autres mais amha ici : je vois juste 1 ré-alloc, rien de traité et 152 LBA ~bizarres "en attente"... ok c'est peut-être un peu lourd à traiter certes - quoique ça doit pouvoir se tenter pour voir (btw, c'est souvent le LCC qui interpelle mais ici ta valeur en 192 me surprend un peu   :Shocked:  à creuser)

Au-delà donc c'est selon ton niveau de contrainte et pis... faut expérimenter un peu aussi hein ?   :Razz:  (vérifier les connectiques, cables, etc et cf. man, details et process si besoins)

 *xaviermiller wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> (...)
> ...

 

(*) A titre d'exemple personnel et ce n'est en rien une référence je viens de le dire, j'ai sur un laptop un disque avec une 10zaine de blocks HS depuis des lustes (nan vraiment, vraiment) et tant que je n'écris pas _dessus_ tout va bien sinon y me gueule des erreurs d'e/s à la pelle pendant 30sec. dans les logs mais pas plus c'est tout  :Laughing: 

----------

## xaviermiller

Hello,

J'ai pour le moment isolé le malade, et remplacé par son clone. J'ai pu cloner le disque, j'ai bousillé la partoche BOOT de Microsoft, mais au final, seuls quelques dizaines de données dans le $MFT et fichiers ont été perdus.

C'est pas mon ordi, mais je suis content de l'avoir remis d'aplomb, en attendant de voir ce que je fais de ce disque récalcitrant. Je contacterai le fabricant, j'ai un numéro de contact pour ma contrée.

----------

